# Took a lamb leg for a spin...



## mossymo (Dec 5, 2015)

Boneless leg of lamb seasoned with Tatonka Dust on the rotisserie getting some cherry smoke and cooking indirect courtesy of the Vortex to a internal meat temp of 140º and then pulled for a rest.













IMG_3690.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Dec 5, 2015





-----

Removed the rotisserie from the grill, flipped the Vortex for more indirect cooking, added a grate to put on a French loaf my wife doctored up with a olive cheese bread recipe and a bag of frozen veggies, a green bean/carrot blend flavored up with some butter, bacon pieces and Tatonka Dust in the cast iron pans.













IMG_3702.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Dec 5, 2015





-----

Plated and ated... this was an excellent meal!













IMG_3715.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Dec 5, 2015






Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

That looks awesome, nice meal !  You have also reminded me I need to order more Tatonka Dust !


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm digging a hole under your fence.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks tasty! Wish I could do MSG, I'd give the Tatonka dust a try if I could.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Wish I could do MSG, I'd give the Tatonka dust a try if I could.



The MSG is a sub-ingredient of one of the many ingredients in Tatonka Dust seasoning. Our neighbor is MSG intolerant and has no issues using the seasoning. I am not saying it will be fine for you as everyone is different and you know best for yourself, just letting you know the amount is very, very low...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2015)

Great meal Marty.


----------



## b-one (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks awesome! Plated and ated is a great saying I love it!


----------

